# Best way to train for future PSA?



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I've never considered having a dog trained in PSA before, mostly because I never felt I had the "right" dog to do this with. The pup coming to me in Sept. will be this "right" dog. However, I'm not sure specifically how to train this dog so that he retains the right attitude, drive, etc. for this future training. So who has trained a pup to do PSA later, and what training methods did you use? What is the main focus? Is it the same with Shutz. training that you're only building the dog's self esteem or is it more about having complete control of the dog? At what age do you start tracking training?


----------



## Snikki (Feb 11, 2003)

Why aren't you starting PSA training right away? It would make sense to me to work on bite development and OB right from the start.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I had read that they have to be a year old and pass an obedience test first. Is this info. incorrect? I saw that they had trials near where I am, but I do not believe there is a club. There are a couple of schutzhund clubs, but I had heard that this can cause confusion with bite work if you do schutzhund and then try to do PSA.


----------



## Snikki (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't do PSA, but I have looked into it. It sounds like you are talking about the PSA PCD title, the entry level title something like a BH. I checked the rule book quickly and didn't see anything about the age of the dog when they are able to compete. You wouldn't need to pass that to start training. In any case, I would start training my dog as soon as possible. If you have trials near you, you can check to see who is organizing them and see if you can go to some of their practice sessions, that way you can see what they are doing with the puppies. 
My husband and I have a Malinois that does French ring and we have taken him to a couple of PSA training sessions and we saw that it could cause some problems with French ring, so I would think it could be the same with Schutzhund. There is another Malinois that is currently doing both French ring and Schutzhund, so it it possible to do more than one sport, you just have to really know what you are doing.


----------

